# Jauge ipod touch



## Nexon (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Après avoir effectué plusieurs recherches concernant mon problème je viens poster ici pour que vous puissiez m'aider.

Alors, je viens d'acheter un Ipod Touch bonne occasion de chez un revendeur, le problème c'est que la jauge de batterie monte & redescend, genre le pourcentage de la batterie (Affiché à travers l'application :iBattery) m'affiche qu'il est à 95%, après quelques minutes il remonte à 100%.

J'aimerai savoir si ce problème provient de la batterie ou que c'est normal ? Car je suis trop inquiet.

Merci d'avance, cordialement.


----------



## Nexon (13 Mai 2012)

UP ! Personne pour me donner une réponse ? :/


----------



## tantoillane (13 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord je te conseille de vider complètement la batterie (Doodle Jump est ton ami :rateau puis de la charger complètement. Cela devrait permettre de ré-étalonner l'affichage de la batterie.

Ensuite, tu vas dans les préférences et tu dé-actives l'affichage du pourcentage  Blague à part, l'affichage du pourcentage ne veut pas dire grand chose. C'est basé sur une pauvre chip qui évalue l'autonomie en fonction du courant et la tension et qui permet d'estimer une charge en mAh qui est ensuite comparée à un valeur nominale max. Le joli affichage sans pourcentage à droite est largement suffisant.
Après avoir fait le cycle complet de décharge-charge je te conseille de laisser tourner l'iPod avec une playlist et de voir combien de temps il tient. Là tu aura une idée de la qualité de la batterie en le comparant aux caractéristiques fournies par Apple (je ne sais pas quelle version d'iPod Touch tu as)


----------



## Nexon (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, j'aimerai te remercier de m'avoir répondu.

Alors, déjà mon iPod Touch n'est pas Jailbreak, ce qui fait que l'indicateur de pourcentage n'y est pas. (Sans Jailbreak, nous ne pouvons pas obtenir ce dernier).

Apparemment, dans l'une des vidéos de "Steven" si vous connaissez, ayant le même iPod que le mien, a le même problème, de ce fait, & selon mes informations ce dernier provient de l'iOS 5.0.

La version de mon iPod Touch actuelle est : 5.1.1 (La dernière). Sinon, je vais essayer de décharger mon iPod (En laissant un film tourner dessus) puis le recharger pour voir si cela va donner un résultat ou que c'est le problème de l'iOS 5.

Voilà, cordialement.


----------

